# Sata-Probleme beim hochfahren!

## SkaaliaN

Hallo,

mein PC braucht enorm lange beim hochfahren. 

Hier die Ausgabe von dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> scsi0 : ahci
> 
> ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)
> ...

 

Hier auch meine .config:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #
> 
> # Automatically generated make config: don't edit
> ...

 

Wisst ihr evtl. woran das liegen kann?

Mein Board ist das P5W-DH Deluxe von Asus.

Danke

Gruß

Scup

----------

## Vortex375

Eventuell ein Hardwaredefekt?

Lief der Rechner mit der gleichen Hardware schon eine Weile, oder bestand das Problem von Anfang an?

----------

## SkaaliaN

Der lief schonmal damit. Ja. Dann musste ich allerdings Linux neuinstallieren und den Kernel neu bauen. Dann lief der nicht mehr. ICh habe auch enorme Controller-Probleme. Anfangs konnte ich nicht Windows und Linux zusammen nutzen, da Linux nur mit AHCI lief und Windows nur ohne AHCI. Dann musste ich mir meine eigene Boot-CD mit Controller-Treibern erstellen. Der braucht auch vorne beim Start von den ganzen Laufwerken sehr lange. Dann kommt erst der Boot-Manager.

Gruß

Scup

PS: Das Board ist nicht zu empfehlen!!!

----------

## Louisdor

Ich hatte ähnliche Probleme mal mit einem Asrock Board (weiss nicht mehr welches, habe es nicht mehr).

Es war eins mit Sockel AM 2 und einem nfoce4 oder nforce5 Chipsatz und einer AMD64X2 +4200 CPU.

Das hatte sich aber erledigt, als ich von 4 GB Ram wieder auf 2 GB Ram reduzierte, 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## SkaaliaN

Ich habe die Festplattenreihenfolge geändert (im BIOS)...! Nun geht's vorne im Bios schneller. Allerdings ist das Problem beim hochfahren vom kernel das gleiche. Ist es doch ein Kernelproblem!?

Gruß

Scup

----------

## Palatinum

Hallo Scup,

also der erste Kanal wird ja korrekt erkannt, es sieht so aus, als ob das Gerät welches am scsi1 Kanal hängt ein Problem hat. Ist dort eine Festplatte oder ein CD/DVD Laufwerk angeschlossen?

Pala

----------

## SkaaliaN

Es ist da gar nichts angeschlossen. Der Slot existiert auf dem Board gar nicht. Es ist also kein Anschluss auf dem oard versehen

MfG

Scup

----------

## Palatinum

Naja, also ich hab ein ähnliches Board, und hab insgesammt 8 SATA Anschlüsse.....

Bei dem ersten Anschluß hängt deine Festplatte dran, am zweiten sollte auch was angeschlossen sein, sonst käme folgende dmesg-meldung nicht:

 *Quote:*   

> scsi0 : ahci
> 
> ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)
> 
> ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA7, 488397168 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)
> ...

 

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Scup wrote:*   

> Es ist da gar nichts angeschlossen. Der Slot existiert auf dem Board gar nicht. Es ist also kein Anschluss auf dem oard versehen
> 
> MfG
> 
> Scup

 

Vielleicht ist es grade schon sehr spät. SCSI ist doch nur eine Bezeichnung für einen Schnittstellen-Standard dessen Eigenschaften zum Teil in die "neue" S-ATA-Technogie eingeflossen sind. Um mich Kurz zu fassen: Mit aktuellen Computern hat der normale SCSI-Festplatten-Anschluss ja wohl nicht mehr viel zu tun.

Korrigiere mich, wenn ich mich irre aber die Anschlüsse um die es hier geht sind S-ATA Anschlüsse und davon hat dein Bord jawohl einige:

```
5 x S-ATA300+1 x ext. S-ATA300
```

?

----------

## bbgermany

Hallo,

 *Quote:*   

> scsi0 : ahci
> 
> ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)
> 
> ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA7, 488397168 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)
> ...

 

Das ist ein Standardproblem von SATA. Wenn du eine zweite Platte anschließen würdest, würde der Fehler (oder die Meldung) verschwinden und dein System würde schneller booten. Ich führe das zurück auf entweder mangelnde Dokumentation hinsichtlich der SATA Schnittstellen/Controller oder schlechter Treiber allgemein.

Ich hatte das gleiche auf nem ASRock 775Dual-VSTA und auf nen Asus P5WD2-E Premium. Auf dem ASRock konnte ich es nicht lösen, da ich keine zweite Platte hatte und auf dem Asus hat es sich dann durch das Hinzufügen einer Platte gelöst.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## SkaaliaN

Also ich habe im Moment 3 SATA Platten angeschlossen. SATA Platten muss man doch eigentlich nicht jumpern. Oder? Die werden doch über Cable Select festgelegt. Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Gruß

Scup

----------

## bbgermany

 *Scup wrote:*   

> Also ich habe im Moment 3 SATA Platten angeschlossen. SATA Platten muss man doch eigentlich nicht jumpern. Oder? Die werden doch über Cable Select festgelegt. Oder sehe ich das falsch?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Scup

 

Genau da ist das Problem, schließ 2 Platten an und es geht, schließ 4 Platten an und es geht, wenn du jedoch nur 1, 3 oder 5 Platten dran hast, geht es nicht ordentlich. Irgendwie hat SATA Probleme mit einer ungeraden Anzahl an Platten.  :Sad: 

Der Witz ist jedoch, dass das Problem nur bei bestimmten Konfigurationen auftaucht. So zum Beispiel mein Notebook. Das hat das Problem nicht, obwohl es ebenfalls einen ICH7 (jedoch die Mobile-Edition) hat. Das P5WD2-E Premium von Asus hat nämlich auch einen ICH7 (Desktop Edition). Beide nutzen den AHCI Treiber. Bei dem Asus geht es mit einer Platte überhaupt nicht, mit dem Notebook geht es prima.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## SkaaliaN

mh....ich habe mal eine Platte angeschlossen. Der PC braucht 15 Sekunden bis er die Platte erkannt hat. Dann habe ich eine andere Platte alleine angeschlossen. Das gleiche Problem wieder   :Confused:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bbgermany

 *Scup wrote:*   

> mh....ich habe mal eine Platte angeschlossen. Der PC braucht 15 Sekunden bis er die Platte erkannt hat. Dann habe ich eine andere Platte alleine angeschlossen. Das gleiche Problem wieder   

 

Schließ mal 2 Platten gleichzeitig an und beobachte was dann passiert. Ich glaube, dass dein System dann ordentlich bootet  :Wink: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

>  *Scup wrote:*   mh....ich habe mal eine Platte angeschlossen. Der PC braucht 15 Sekunden bis er die Platte erkannt hat. Dann habe ich eine andere Platte alleine angeschlossen. Das gleiche Problem wieder    
> 
> Schließ mal 2 Platten gleichzeitig an und beobachte was dann passiert. Ich glaube, dass dein System dann ordentlich bootet 
> 
> MfG. Stefan

 

leider das gleiche :-/

gruß

scup

----------

## bbgermany

Das ist merkwürdig, aktuelles BIOS ist drauf?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## SkaaliaN

Das wollte ich bisher wegen meiner Garantie nicht flashen. Das Board ist grade mal ein halbes Jahr alt. Naja..meine Soundkarte fatality geht auch nicht. Diese lässt den PC total zusammenbrechen. Das könnte ebenfalls am Bios liegen.

MfG

Scup

----------

## bbgermany

Was hat ein BIOS-Update mit der Garantie zu tun?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

>  *Scup wrote:*   Also ich habe im Moment 3 SATA Platten angeschlossen. SATA Platten muss man doch eigentlich nicht jumpern. Oder? Die werden doch über Cable Select festgelegt. Oder sehe ich das falsch?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Scup 
> ...

 

Davon habe ich noch nicht gehört. Man lernt nie aus. Ich betreue 3 PCs mit je einer SATA Platte, laufen alle problemlos. 2x MSI Board und einmal Asus (oder war es ASRock, werde das mal später checken)

----------

## bbgermany

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Davon habe ich noch nicht gehört. Man lernt nie aus. Ich betreue 3 PCs mit je einer SATA Platte, laufen alle problemlos. 2x MSI Board und einmal Asus (oder war es ASRock, werde das mal später checken)

 

Ich hatte das jetzt schon auf 3 Verschiedenen Boards, von 3 verschiedenen Herstellern (auch der SATA Controller war von verschiedenen Herstellern).

1. Board: ABIT NF7-S 2.0 Sil3112

2. Board: Asus P5WD2-E Premium ICH7/ICH7R/AHCI

3. Board: AsRock 775Dual-VSTA Via SATA

Jedes Mal, wenn ich eine zweite Platte angeschlossen habe, war der beschriebene Fehler weg. Ich konnte booten, die Platten wurden erkannt und es gab keine Timeouts beim Erkennen der Controller.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Palatinum

Tut mir leid Leute, hab den Thread nun mal still verfolgt, aber ich kann das nicht bestätigen.

 *Quote:*   

> Das ist ein Standardproblem von SATA. Wenn du eine zweite Platte anschließen würdest, würde der Fehler (oder die Meldung) verschwinden und dein System würde schneller booten. Ich führe das zurück auf entweder mangelnde Dokumentation hinsichtlich der SATA Schnittstellen/Controller oder schlechter Treiber allgemein. 

 

Also bei mir kommen diese dmesg-meldungen nicht! - Also kein Standard

Schaut Euch mal nach BIOS-Upgrades um. 

Oder konfiguriert mal den Kernel so wie es sein soll. Du hast jMicron und Sata .... was machen den da noch die generische ide Treiber??? der Kernel muß sich nun für einen Treiber entscheiden, für welchen denn?

Habe nur eine Platte drinne, der zweite Port wird nicht abgefragt.

Zweite Platte heute eingebaut (nur zu Testzwecken) zweiter Port wird abgefragt.

Zweite Platte an einen anderen Port angeschlossen, auch hier wird nur dort abgefragt, wo auch ein Device angeschlossen ist.

Achso, ich habe folgedes Board: ASUS P5B deluxe wifi/ap

Bootzeit ca 20 Sek. (ab laden Linux-Kernel) bis GDM

Grüße

Pala

----------

## SkaaliaN

Mh....mit Sabayon läuft alles normal. Dann habe ich auch mal den kernel konfiguriert. Dann geht's trotzdem nicht   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

Mh..Also mittlerweile habe ich wieder Gentoo drauf. Meine .config habe ich im Mainpost ergänzt. Ist auf dem neusten Stand. Das Problem besteht leider weiterhin  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

